# Welche Sprache geeignet?



## Rebecca (4 Mai 2011)

Moin, 

programmiert werden soll ein Steuer- und Finanzrechner für  Informatik. Man soll dort verschiedene Fallbeispiele eingeben können und der  Rechner soll in der Lage sein, mir z. B. einen Steuervorteil auszurechnen. Jetzt  frage ich mich bei allen möglichen Leuten durch, ob sie einen Steuerrechner  kennen, den sie mir empfehlen und erkären können. Bei uns hat jeder einen  anderen Aspekt bekommen, den er beleuchten soll. Ich soll mich mit dem Bereich  Immobilien auseinandersetzen. Meine Kollegen befassen sich mit Hochzeiten,  Kirchensteuern, Investitionen und Spenden. Am Ende der Projektarbeit soll dann  ein Rechner für die Steuererklärung entwickelt sein. 

Am besten erkläre  ich euch erst, was genau der Rechner können muss. Die wenigsten Probleme werde  ich wohl mit dem Finanzrechner haben. Ich gebe z. B. mein Kapital K an und  bestimme einen festen Zinssatz inklusive Laufzeit. Sobald die Laufzeit beendet  ist, kriege ich das eingezahlte Geld (Kapital) und die Zinsen gutgeschrieben.  Wirklich kompliziert und schwer sollte das nicht werden. Jetzt wird es aber doch  etwas komplizierter. Der Steuerrechner kommt ins Spiel. Beispielsweise kaufe ich  mir eine Immobilien, die verschiedene Kriterien hat. Meine Arbeit erschweren die  vielen Merkmale. Ich muss unterscheiden können, ob es sich um einen Alt- oder  Neubau handelt. Je nachdem in welchem Bundesland ich lebe, habe ich einen  gewissen Steuervorteil. Wie hoch dieser ausfällt, soll mein Programm  herausfinden. 

Ich habe mir schon einige Rechner angesehen und denke,  dass ich die aufgelisteten gut nutzen kann:  

http://www.krinke.intragenius.de/152-950/Steuerrechner.htm
http://www.pp-gruppe.de/kapitalanleger/steuerrechner.html
http://www.immorechner.de/miro498/calc_steuer.htm?page=calc_steuer
http://www.fellowhome.de/steuern-sparen/steuerrechner-fuer-immobilien/
http://www.steuerimmobilie.de/steuerrechner.html 

Mich würde interessieren, welche Programmiersprache ich am besten nehmen  soll. Zunächst soll es sich um eine Einzel- danach um eine Gruppenarbeit  handeln. Denkbar wäre Pascal oder auch C++. Vielleicht sollte ich es aber auch  lieber nur mit PHP umsetzen. 

Welche Sprache empfehlt ihr, wenn man  später mehrere Arbeiten zusammenführen und erweitern soll? Musstet ihr  vielleicht selbst schon mal sowas programmieren und habt die Ergebnisse noch?  

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 Mai 2011)

Was für eine Steuerung hast Du denn?
Simatic? Beckhoff? Logo?

Zur Programmiersprache selbst: 
Ich würde das ganze in AWL oder SCL Programmieren.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## doublecee (4 Mai 2011)

steuerprogramm ...meinten Sie Steuerungsprogramm 

google-fail *ROFL*


----------



## marlob (4 Mai 2011)

Ich befürchte du bist im verkehrten Forum. Hier geht es hauptsächlich um Steuerungsaufgaben und Automatisierungstechnik und nicht ums berechnen von Steuern.
Wir haben zwar auch ein Unterforum Hochsprachen, da werden solche Themen normalerweise aber nicht behandelt.
Du solltest diese Frage mal in einem Forum stellen, welches sich speziell mit den von dir genannten Programmiersprachen beschäftigt.
Falls du wenig Programmiererfahrung hast solltest du nicht unbedingt mit C++ anfangen. Von php halte ich persönlich nichts. Pascal ist eine schöne Sprache um programmieren zu lerrnen


----------



## Tommi (4 Mai 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich befürchte du bist im verkehrten Forum. Hier geht es hauptsächlich um Steuerungsaufgaben und Automatisierungstechnik und nicht ums berechnen von Steuern.


 
das stimmt, andererseits ist eine Rezepturverwaltung für eine Bonbonfabrik  aus dem Blickwinkel der Informatik auch nicht viel anders als ein Programm zur Erstellung der Steuererklärung.

...die ist jetzt auch wieder dran :sm7:...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## marcengbarth (9 Mai 2011)

Wenn das Thema noch aktuell ist würde ich auf die Delphi-Praxis verweisen.


----------

